# Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms



## joshua1995 (21 Februar 2010)

hallo habe ausversehen auf [noparse]http://www.smstune.de/[/noparse] ein abo über 111 frei sms erworben als sich dann das paswort bekomen habe dachte ich mir da kann was nicht stimmen dann habe ich die seite aufgerufen und dort sand dann  [noparse]www.smstune.de/ende [/noparse] zum beenden dass habe ich makiert und in die adresszeile kopiert dort sollte ich mich anmelden dies tat ich auch im glaube ich könnte das abo beenden  als ich das passwort eingegeben habe bin ich auf die startseite zuruck gekommen 
was soll ich tun


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

logge dich da ein und gib in die andresszeile nochmal smstune.de/ende dann siehst du eine seite mit dem Knopf Kündigen.

Ps. bin selber Opfer dieser Abzockerei


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

smstune.de - Internet Abzocke Datenbank


> Abzocke bei smstune.de
> COMPUTER BILD warnt vor smstune.de
> Der Betreiber wirbt u.a. mit 111 Free SMS. Wer sich anmeldet, rutscht in ein Abo: Die Kosten für die Registrierung betragen 4,99 Euro pro Woche. Der Betrag wird über den Mobilfunkbetreiber abgerechnet.
> 
> ...



Aus den AGB > [noparse]http://www.smstune.de/?home,agb[/noparse]


> §5 Registrierung
> (1) Für die Nutzung der Dienstleistungen von smstune.de ist eine Anmeldung zwingend erforderlich. Der Nutzer gibt seine Handynummer über die Internetseite ein und erhält eine TAN auf sein Mobiltelefon, die er über ein 2. Fenster auf der Webseite eingibt. Nach erfolgreicher Verifizierung der TAN erhält er für 1 Woche einen Premium Zugang mit dem er kostenlose SMS versenden kann oder sich per SMS an Termine erinnern lassen. Der Zugang wird nach 1 Woche jeweils um eine weitere Woche verlängert. *Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit über den Account des Users, via Support-Email oder Support-Hotline möglich.*


Ob das funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, werde auch nicht so bescheuert sein, es auf meine Kosten zu testen.
Recherchen im WWW liefern  keine  eindeutigen  Hinweise, ob der in den AGB versprochene Weg erfolgreich ist.
z.B Abo? | aus Forum Mobilfunk | wer-weiss-was


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich fürchte ich bin heute auch in die AboFalle gerutscht.
Habe auf einer Freesms Seite eine SMS verschicken wollen und musste dann meine Handynummer angeben. Dachte für eine Versandbestätigung (wie dumm bin ich eigentlich!!!) 
Allerdings habe ich das Passwort, weches mir zugesandt wurde nicht eingegeben.
In der SMS stand:

Dein Passwort lautet: ****
Du erhälst 111 Free-SMS sofort nach der EIngabe des Passwortes/Bezahlcodes. Das ABO kostet nur 4,99 Euro pro Woche. Viel Spaß!


[ edit]  Hab denen schon ne böse Kündigungsmail geschrieben und um Bestätigung gebeten und aus Verzweiflung sogar mit dem Rechtsanwalt gedroht.

Frage: bin ich das ABo auch ohne EIngabe des Codes eingegangen?
Hab ja keinerlei Bestätigung erhalten a la: nun haben sie das Abo.

lg von verzweifelter Lena


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hey Lena,

das gleiche ist mir gerade auch passiert und ich habe genauso gehandelt wie du und ebensoeine böse email geschrieben. was ist denn bei dir dann passiert`? ist alles glatt gelaufen oder musstest du was bezahlen?

bitte um hilfe!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Gebt mal Bescheid, ob Ihr ne Nachricht von denen bekommen habt, oder wie das nun ist, wenn man das Passwort aufs handy bekommen hat, aber nicht weiter bei smstune.de eingegeben hat  --> trotzdem ABO ?

MFG


----------



## Nitro-boy (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Wäre echt cool wenn es mal jmd sagen könnte ob man auch ohne das man den komischen Code benutzt schon das Abo hat, man lest immer nur die Frage aber ne Anwort schreibt niemand auch nicht wenn das schon länger her ist.

Also ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen dass man sofort nach einer SMS die ja jeder jedem quasi schicken kann schon ein Abo am Hals hat.

Ich denke der trick dahinter ist der, dass man auf den vermeindlichen SMSTune\Ende Link klicken soll, dieser jedoch zum normalen Login verlinkt ist und man sich dann da mit dem Code einloggt und dann das Abo damit eingeht.

Somit ist der [.......] perfekt und es hat dich ja quasi niemand gezwungen diese Daten da einzugeben. Also ich Habe die SMS auch erhalten und mache jetzt einfach mal nichts.


----------



## Wembley (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*



Nitro-boy schrieb:


> Also ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen dass man sofort nach einer SMS die ja jeder jedem quasi schicken kann schon ein Abo am Hals hat.


So ist es. Hier wäre dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet. 

Wobei man sich auch die Frage stellen muss, ob bei diesen meines Erachtens nicht klaren Angaben es überhaupt ein Vertragsverhältnis gibt. Code-Eingabe hin oder her.
Allerdings muss man da dann selber aktiv werden, um das Geld zurückzuholen, wenn die zum Abbuchen anfangen sollten.

BTW: Wer nämlich solch einen Unsinn wie diese smstuner schreibt, den sollte man ............


> jede FREE SMS nur 4,5c - Billiger gehts kaum


----------



## Prii (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

ruft bei der hotline an und kündigt.
ich glaub das funktioniert.


----------



## Nico W. (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Mein Kumpel hat gedacht er kann mir so sms schreiben und dann hat er meine Handynummer angegeben und nachdem ich die sms bekommen hab', in der nur 'mein Passwort' stand und dass ich jetzt für ein Abo 111 sms gratis schreiben kann, WENN ICH MEIN PASSWORT EINGEBE (was ich nicht getan hab'!!), haben mir einfach so 5 euro gefehlt, obwohl ich auf überhaupt keinen Link bin!
Was soll ich denn jetzt bitte machen? Mein Kumpel hat mir nur gesagt, dass er mir die Nachricht geschickt hat auf der Seite war ich aber nie. Weder mit Handy noch mit dem PC


----------



## Nico W. (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

achja, was ich noch fragen wollte war, ob die mir jetzt nächste Woche wieder ihre 4.99 von meinem Kontostand abziehen, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Flo Van (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Nico wie ging die Geschichte aus? Was hast du gemacht?

Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert heute... !!
Hat jemand irgendeine Lösung parat, oder schildert nur immer jeder den Vorfall?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

also mir ist vor einige tagen dasselbe passiert.
ich habe allerdings die tan nicht eingegeben sondern ein email mit widerruf und vorsorgliche sofrotiger kündigung an die kontakt-email-adresse von smstune.de geschickt. daraufhin bekam ich eine email mit der bestätigung und der erklärung, dass ich erst mit der eingabe der mir zugeschickten  tan das abonnement bestätige. abgebucht wurde bis dato auch nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

also mir ist vor einigen tagen dasselbe passiert.
ich habe allerdings die tan nicht eingegeben sondern eine email mit widerruf und vorsorglich sofortiger kündigung an die kontakt-email-adresse von smstune.de geschickt. 
daraufhin bekam ich eine email mit der bestätigung und der erklärung, dass ich erst mit der eingabe der mir zugeschickten tan das abonnement bestätige. abgebucht wurde bis dato auch nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich bin auch "reingefallen"

Ich habe den Verbraucherzentrale angeschrieben wie auch den Betreiber. Falls nicht passiert werde ich meinen Rechtsanwalt einschalten und prüfen ob diese Form von Betrug überhaupt rechts ist. Auf der Webseite wird mit Free SMS geworben und bei der Anmeldung werden keine Daten bis auf die Handynummer hinterfragt. Ich denke das diese Form von Bauernfängerei nicht zulässig ist.

Schade dass immer mehr Menschen ihr Geld damit verdienen andere über den Tisch zu ziehen. Gerade weil 5 Euro ja nichts ist, aber wenn wir davon ausgehen dass sich 1000 User im Monat anmelden und erst nach 3 Wochen merken dass Geld abgebucht wird (wie in meinem Fall) dann verdient der Betreiber 15000 Euro im Monat!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...werde ich ... prüfen ob diese Form von Betrug überhaupt rechts ist.


Uiii, wer bist du denn?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...bei der Anmeldung werden keine Daten bis  auf die Handynummer hinterfragt. Ich denke das diese Form von  Bauernfängerei nicht zulässig ist.


Dazu sollten sich Gerichte, die BNetzA, die Mobilfunkbetreiber und letztlich auch der Gesetzgeber mal Gedanken machen, derzeit ist leider mobiles Payment in dieser Form in D zulässig.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...dann verdient der  Betreiber 15000 Euro im Monat!


"Der Betreiber" sind zumeist größere Unternehmen, die solche Beträge schon allein an ihre Anwälte bezahlen. Glaube mir, deren Einnahmen sind bedeutend höher.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten ob es Möglichkeiten gibt das Geld wieder zubekommen.

Aber leider hast du Recht mit den grösseren Unternehmen.

Hier ist die Firma die das Geld eintreibt, verwaltet usw:

Profil: net mobile AG

Umsatz 91 millionen 2008/2009! Der absolute Wahnsinn dass das möglich ist


----------



## I-Ron (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

hallo

mir wurde auch so eine sms geschickt.
habe dann im internet recherchiert und bin auf forenpost wie diese gestoßen darauf hin habe ich smstune.de per mail angeschrieben.
es kam auch direkt eine antwort, das die kosten nur entstehen, wenn man die sms mit dem code der drin steht bestätigt, in meinem fall hab ich das natürlich nicht gemacht also sind mir auch keine kosten entstanden. man hat mir danna uch mitgeteilt das es bei prepaidkarten schonmal vorkommen kann das der provider die 4,99 vorerst reserviert und somit das geld erstmal offensichtlich weg ist auch bevor man den mit dem code bestätigt hat, aber das geld im falle des nicht bestätigens zurück gebucht wird wie lange dies dauert sei nur vom provider abhängig.

naja ich hab kein prepaid handy und mir wurde auch nichts abgebucht.

wenn man solche sms bekommt und nicht selbst dafür gesorgt hat dann sollte man diese codes auch nicht verwenden.

die mail waren sehr freundlich und ich glaube nicht das es in deren interesse liegt die leute ab zu zocken. jedenfalls nicht auf illegalem wege.

schaut euch mal bei bekannten anbietern um wie zb gmx und anderen die machen das nicht anders.

in dem sinne gebt keine codesein die ihr nicht bestellt habt 

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo. Ich bin auch in diese Falle getappt und habe zum
glück sofort reagiert. Nachdem ich das Passwort zugeschickt bekommen habe und es aber niergendswo eingegeben habe, habe ich an smstune eine e-Mail geschrieben (das ich das Abo nicht in Anspruch nehmen möchte mit meiner handynummer und dem zugeschickten Passwort). 
Anschließend kam eine e-Mail zurück, dass auf dieser Nummer kein Abo besteht. 

Somit war alles geklärt und mir wird nichts abgebucht. 
Ich kann also als Tipp geben eine e-mail dort hinzuschicken mit handynummer und Passwort egal ob das Passwort schon eingegeben wurde oder nicht. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Viel glück !!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich bin gestern darauf reingefallen.... 
zum kotzen.....

Ich hab dort etz mal eine email hingeschrieben ! 
Ich hoffe sie antworten schnell... 
wenn nicht dann ruf ich dort mal an.... 


Das ich doch der wahnsinn...... 

Aber man lernt daraus.. erst mal richtig lesen bevor man irgendwas macht

Nun hoffe ich das die meine email schnell bearbeiten werden


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

hab jetzt entwarnung bekommen...
hab dort eine saftige email hingeschrieben .. 

ich hab die sms bzw. mein passwort nirgends bestätigt....
hatte aber trotzdem angst das ich jetzt dor i.wo das abo bestellt habe.... 
also habe ich eine email dort hin geschickt 
falls ein abo entstanden is wieder sofort zu kündigen !

das hab ich dann bekommen ! 



> "Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> auf die von Ihnen genannte Nummer besteht kein ABO.
> Ohne korrekte Eingabe des Passwortes aus der SMS, wurde auch kein Abo abgeschlossen und es entstehen keine Kosten.
> ...



gott sei dank xD ich hätte mich blöd und deppert gezahlt.... 

aber hoffe das niemand mehrh auf die schei* abzocke herreinfällt. Und Ich werde auch in zukunft besser lesen was leicht zu übersehen ist.. 

Ich bin nur dankbar für dieses forum .. daas hat mir echt geholfen! 

danke


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hier wurde jetzt ganz oft erwähnt, dass eine E-Mail an eine besagte Adresse geschrieben wurde.
Entweder bin ich zu blöd, das zu finden oder übersehe die E-Mail-Adresse.
Könnte mir jemand die Adresse einmal aufschreiben, damit ich gleich auch 
nachprüfen könnte, ob ich dort angemeldet bin oder nicht.

VIELEN DANK !


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ja klar

das is die email addresse von smstune.de
[email protected]


bitte


----------



## MegaGumbo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Bin eben erst beinahe in diese Abofalle getappt, habe aber zum Glück den Code nicht aktiviert (kein Login auf der Seite). Email mit Widerruf ist ebenfalls schon raus. Sehr dubiose Masche. Dank an alle die hier geposted haben!


----------



## MegaGumbo (6 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Habe soeben eine Mail von SMSTune erhalten, wie hier schon mehrfach gepostet sind mir keine Kosten entstanden und ich besitze auch Kein "Free SMS" Abo, da ich meine Rufnummer nicht "aktiviert" habe. Der Wortlaut ist mit dem weiter oben geposteten Text identisch. Wer in diese Falle läuft, sollte unbedingt eine Mail mit einem Widerruf verfassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Heisst das jetzt wenn cih das Passwort auf der Seite nicht eingegeben habe , das ich dann auch kein Abo habe`? weil mir wurden einfach 4,99€ abgebucht ! bitte antowrt


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallöchen Ihr,ich bin de Franzi...so mir ist das soeben auch passiert.
Ich habe jetzt auch sofort eine E-mail an die obrige genannte Adresse geschrieben, ist es dann wirklich Aus, wenn ich bestädigt bekomme das ich mein ABO kündige bzw es garnicht haben wollte?? Freu mich über antworten!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

soo ich hab jetzt versucht an die besagten herren eine Nachricht zu schreiben, nur leider stimmt diese Email Adresse nicht.. HILFE... ich bruach ganz dringend eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Wer seine angegebene Geschäftsemail nicht funktionsfähig hält ist dafür selbst verantwortlich.
Heb´ Dir die Mail und die Rückmail der Unzustellbarkeit auf (ausdrucken!)
und dann lehn Dich zurück und entspanne Dich


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

soo also jetzt ging es und ich konnte an die schreiben, nur wie lange muss ich da jetzt auf eine antwort warten???

MFG franzi


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

hallo:
also ich bin wahrscheinlich auch opfer geworden......allerdings kann ich mich auf der smstune homepage mit meiner handynummer und dem zugeschickten passwort nichteinmal einloggen....das ist komisch?? 
somit kann ich ja nichtmal kündigen.....nun kann ich nur hoffen das ich das abo noch nicht abgeschlossen habe, da ich den code nochnicht eingegeben hatte.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo an alle,

mir ist das Gleiche passiert: Ich hab ein Passwort bekommen und nie eingegeben, wusste aber nicht, ob bereits ein Vertrag entstanden war.

Die AGBs sind unklar, daher sollte man in diesem Fall umgehend eine Mail an [email protected] schicken, die Folgendes enthält:
1) Kündigung mit sofortiger Wirkung
2) Ich gehe davon aus, dass für die erste Woche keine 4,95 Euro anfallen.
3) Der Vertrag wird vorsorglich angefechtet, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass die erste Woche kostenlos ist.
4) Wideruf jeglicher Einzugsermächtigung.

Zurück bekommen habe ich von denen am nächsten Tag Folgendes: 

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Ohne korrekte Eingabe des Passwortes aus der SMS, wurde auch kein Abo abgeschlossen und es entstehen keine Kosten."

Dies ist kein juristischer Rat und daher sind die Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

danke schön


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

hallo..
ich bin leider auch darauf reingefallen und habe auch euren rat befolgt und sofort eine kündigungsmail geschrieben.
jedoch ist kurze zeit später das hier zurückgekommen:



> "This is the mail system at host fmmailgate05.web.de.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...



die emailadresse ist jedoch richtig eingegeben..
was soll ich denn jetzt tun?
bitte um hilfe..


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich denn jetzt tun?
> bitte um hilfe..



Ausdrucken und aufheben.
Wer nicht dafür sorgt daß er im geschäftlichen Verkehr erreichbar ist muß sich das selbst anrechnen lassen.
Ansonsten lies Dir mal die Links in meiner Signatur zurück und lehne Dich beruhigt zurück.


_Und noch eine Bitte an alle Damen und Herren
*
Unregistriert*_ _*Gast*_
_* 					Beiträge: n/a

*So langsam wirds unübersichtlich ...
Sich zu registrieren erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation ganz exorbitant 
_


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

okay...
vielen dank!!


----------



## audioteufel (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ebenfalls in die Abofalle geraten. Dummerweise, war ich auch noch so dumm und habe den Code eingegeben. :wall:

Nachdem mir wenige Sekunden klar wurde, was ich grade getan habe, habe ich sofort die Kündigung eingerecht (Ich war so gesehen keine 2 Minuten drin).
Mein SMS stand wurde sofort auf 0 gesetzt.

Anschließen habe ich noch eine E-Mail an die oben genannte Adresse geschickt mit den Inhalt (natürlich etwas anders verpackt) : 

_Die AGBs sind unklar, daher sollte man in diesem Fall umgehend eine Mail an [email protected] schicken, die Folgendes enthält:
1) Kündigung mit sofortiger Wirkung
2) Ich gehe davon aus, dass für die erste Woche keine 4,95 Euro anfallen.
3) Der Vertrag wird vorsorglich angefechtet, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass die erste Woche kostenlos ist.
4) Wideruf jeglicher Einzugsermächtigung._

_Und das ich eine sofortige Löschung meiner Personenbezogener Daten fordere. _

Was für kosten fallen jetzt für mich an? "Nur" 4,95€ für die erste Woche? Oder garkeine? Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im voraus.

Mfg

Fabian 

P.S.: Ich red mich grade selber darüber auf, wie dumm ich eigentlich war. :wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:57:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:53:20 ----------

Das habe ich grade per E-Mail erhalten:

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]

_Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the  recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for  further information about the cause of this error. The error that the  other server returned was: 550 550-5.1.1 The email account that you  tried to reach does not exist. Please try
550-5.1.1 double-checking the recipient's email address for typos or
550-5.1.1 unnecessary spaces. Learn more at
550 5.1.1 'This Gmail user does not exist...' - Gmail Help
_

Werd ich auch ausdrucken und aufheben.

Schönen 1. Advent wünsch ich euch noch


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Die E-Mail Adresse heißt nicht "[email protected]" sondern "[email protected]"


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich habe auf eine Mailbeschwerde heute - einen Tag später - folgende Information per Mail bekommen: 

Sehr geehrter Kunde,
auf die von Ihnen genannte Nummer besteht kein ABO.
Es handelt sich hierbei um die Bestätigung eines Web-Abos via SMS unseres Dienstes smstune.de.

Wenn ein Nutzer auf unseren Internetseiten eine Handynummer angibt, wird zur Validierung des Handys automatisch eine SMS mit einem Code an diese Nummer versendet.

Wenn der Nutzer eine falsche Handynummer angibt (in diesem Fall Ihre Nummer), wird daraufhin zur Bestätigung eine SMS an Ihre Nummer gesendet. Da der Nutzer die SMS aber nicht empfangen und den Bestätigungscode nicht eingeben kann, wird kein Abo abgeschlossen.

Bei 3 Fehleingaben einer Rufnummer ohne Bestätigung des Codes wird die Nummer bis auf Weiteres vollständig für unseren Dienst gesperrt und Sie erhalten keine weiteren SMS. Es liegt ja auch absolut nicht in unserem Interesse Freischalt-Codes zu versenden, welche danach nicht eingegeben werden, da für jede versendete SMS unnötige Kosten entstehen, welche wir tragen müssen.

Bei Prepaid Handys kommt es manchmal vor, dass der Anbieter den Betrag schon vorher reserviert, so dass er als abgebucht erscheint. Der Betrag wird dann aber zeitnah wieder zurück gebucht. Wie lange das dauert hängt von Ihrem Provider ab, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen ; aber habe ein prepaid guthaben konto und habe immer noch 2 cent drauf und habe es schon gekündigt


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo Leute habe mich gestern darauf eingelassen.......so eine miese Organisation
der bestätigungscode wurde auch nicht angenommen wie in dem fall oben
und eine Mail habe ich auch geschrieben
was soll ich tun wenn mir trotzdem geld abgebucht wird?
(es ist noch nicht passiert)
ich warte jetzt erstmal auf die rückmeldung von denen ich hoffe ich habe die mail richtig eingegeben da ja als erste Adresse Konakt.sms.tune drin stand xD
also wenn jemand einen Tipp was ich tun soll hat falls mir trotzdem Geld abgebucht wird schreibt mir
an _[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
also dieses Abo ist echt mies obwohl es wenn man n SMS schreiber ist garnicht mal schlecht ist da der Tarif sehr güntig ist aber trotzdem ne miese falle
bei mir war es übrigens so:
-ich wollte auf 5vor12 kostenlos ne sms versenden
-popup öffnete sich mit einem Textfenster
-nummer und text eingegeben und meine nummer angegeben
-nach senden der sms kam der code
-dann bemerkte ich das ich auf einer völlig anderen seite war als 5vor12.de (selten dähmlich übrigens)

ich finde es doof das sich trotz Pock-Up blocker so ne scheiss seiten öffnen
ich hoffe echt das nicht noch mehr sich auf diesen mist einlassen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hey ich habe heute morgen eine E-mail an die angegeben Adresse geschickt habe bis jetzt noch nichts zurückbekommen ist das normal oder was soll ich tun??
ich will nämlich wissen ob ich dieses blöde abo jetzt los bin oder nicht.


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Eine Bitte an die Damen und Herren
*
Unregistriert* *Gast*
* 					Beiträge: n/a 				*


Gilt auch in diesem Thread ...
Eine Registrierung erhöht exorbitant die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation ...


----------



## ChioIsy (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hey Leute!
Ich bin ebenfalls über die Seite 5vor12.de in die Falle getappt.
Habe KEINEN Code eingegeben oder ähnliches bestätigt.
Habe DIREKT eine Email versendet mit den Inhalten

- arglistige Täuschung
- Forderung umgehender Kündigung
- Forderung einer Kündigungsbestätigung
- Einschalten von Anwalt und Verbraucherzentrale, sofern mir dennoch 4,99€ abgebucht werden

Bisher habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten, hoffe aber, dass es sich bald klärt.
Aber aus bisher genannten Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass mir keinerlei Kosten anfallen, da ich den Code nicht bestätigt habe.

...ist auch jetzt schon das 2. Mal, dass ich in so eine Falle getappt bin. Nehmt euch also auch in Acht vor "top-of-software", von denen ich heute noch Post bekomme!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

ich habe auch die sms falle erwischt, habe auch nichts bestätigt und dennoch wurden die 4,99 abgezogen *leider* 
jetzt habe ich einfach mich mit dem *pin* den man per sms bekommt eingeloggt bei smstune.de und das gemacht was man sollte  nämlich ... smstune.de/ende nach dem einloggen in den browser eingeben und kündigen .... das geht ruck zuck und ich hoffe das nun keine 4,99€ mehr abgebucht werden von der karte


----------



## x L4BELL0 + (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich bin heute dummerweiße auch reingefallen -.-'
Sau dumm ich wollte nur bei 5vor12 eine SMS abgeschicken und zack...
die dumme Sache is ja, dass normalerweiße 5vor12 ohen porbleme Fuktioniert.. 

SO..... 
jedenfalls hab ich auch die SMS bekommen, aber keinen CODE bestätigt.. 
ob jzd geld abgezogen wurde, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nru 2cent auf dem handy habe  xD

Jedenfalls habe ich auch sofort eine E-mail zu denen geschickt aber jedoch noch keine Antwort... mal abwarten.. aber normalerweiße dürfte ja kein Geld abgezogen werden ohne eine EINDEUTIGE bestätigung, da sonst jeder X-beliebiger von jemanden mit der er z.B. Stress hat, die Handy nummer angeben könnte und er die kacke am hals hat.

mal sehen was passier, 
falls sie doch abziehen, dann werde ich einfach die handy nr wechseln


----------



## DominikKorthaus (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo, 
Ich bin ebenfalls Opfer geworden und habe folgende mail an [email protected] gesendet:

Wuppertal den, 14.01.2011
Sehr geehrte Damen u. Herren,
Ich bitte um SOFORTIGE KÜNDIGUNG meines ABONNEMENT für die MOBILFUNKNUMMER: 0178*******, desweiteren möchte ich KEINE WEITEREN NACHRICHTEN AUF MEIN MOBILFUNKGERÄT, BEZÜGLICH MEINES NICHT AUSREICHENDEN GUTHABENS ERHALTEN!
Sollten mir bei der nächsten Aufladung dennoch 4,99 EUR vom Guthaben abgezogen werden, wende ich mich an das Öffentlich Rechtliche Fernsehen & Radiosender in GANZ DEUTSCHLAND und Regionale Zeitungen, um meinen Fall bekannt zu machen und andere zu Warnen.
Sollte die Forderung der KÜNDIGUNG nicht eintreffen und mir 4,99 bei der nächsten Aufladung abgerechnet werden, sehe ich mich gezwungen ANZEIGE ZU ERSTATTEN

Hochachtungsvoll
Dominik Korthaus

Ich erwarte immer noch eine Antwort dieser Firma


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

hallo ich bin leider grade in diese falle geraten ich habe gelsen das ihr eine email dort hin geschickt habt würde gerne die email adresse haben . kann mir die jemand schicken


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

habe mich heute reinlegen lassen.
habe es zum ersten mal bei 5vor12 gemacht, kam sofort dieses fenster was ich nicht
sofort bemerkt habe, dachte ich wär noch bei 5vor12
ich habe mich angemeldet mit diesem Passwort .. -.-
ich hab es sofort gekündigt , nur irgendwie war ich immernoch eingeloggt das heißt meine handy nummer stand da immernoch und wenn ich auf kündigen gehe , steht da
KEIN ABO VORHANDEN  - bin ich dort jetz gekündigt ?
bitte um antwort , habe angst das ich jetz jede verdammte woche 5 euro blechen muss.
und Anwalt dies das ist mir erlich gesagt zu Teuer ..


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen ; aber habe ein prepaid guthaben konto und habe immer noch 2 cent drauf und habe es schon gekündigt



wie hast du es gekündigt??


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir soetwas einmal passiert... sei es drum:

Über gratissimen.de hatte sich unmerklich ein popup geöffnet -> dieses dubiose smstune.de
Habe dort die Handy-Nummer eingegeben und danach eine sogenannten "code" per bekommen. Die SMS habe ich nicht bis nach unten gescrollt, da dieser Service ja vermeintlich kostenlos sei. Daraufhin bekam ich eine SMS, dass ich nun ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Gleichzeitig jedoch noch eine SMS, dass ich eine "TAN" bestätigen solle. Diese habe ich nicht eingegeben und somit via mail gekündigt. Nun erzählen mir diese Hansel, dass mein Abo zwar gekündigt ist, aber trotzdem die erste Woche abgebucht wird.

Laut AGB heißt es aber, dass zur Verifizierung die TAN notwendig ist.


> §5 Registrierung
> (1)	Für die Nutzung der Dienstleistungen von smstune.de ist eine Anmeldung zwingend erforderlich. Der Nutzer gibt seine Handynummer über die Internetseite ein und erhält eine TAN auf sein Mobiltelefon, die er über ein 2. Fenster auf der Webseite eingibt. Nach erfolgreicher Verifizierung der TAN erhält er für 1 Woche einen Premium Zugang mit dem er kostenlose SMS versenden kann oder sich per SMS an Termine erinnern lassen. Der Zugang wird nach 1 Woche jeweils um eine weitere Woche verlängert. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit über den Account des Users, via Support-Email oder Support-Hotline möglich.



Mein Mobilanbieter o2 war leider wenig hilfreich, da dieser sich bei einer eventuellen Abbuchung querstellen wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ich habe auch mit smstune probleme. Ich wollte auch kostenlos sms verschicken und dieses popup öffnete sich unbemerkt. ich ahbe auch die sms mit meinem passwort bekommen und wollte mich zur kündigung einloggen, allerdings stand beim login, dass meine handynummer falsch sei und das passwort nicht stimmt. 
bin ich jetzt trotzdem in die abofalle getreten oder noch mal so davon gekommen? ahbe auch schon eine email gesandet wegen einer kündigung. 

LG Lasse


----------



## Alex66 (7 März 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ist mir auch passiert. Wollte nur eine free-SMS versenden, das hat zunächst erstmal nicht geklappt. ich hatte das Passwort das ich übers Handy bekommen eingegeben und war der Meinung, daß mit dem Passwort die SMS versendet worden ist. war aber nicht. Dass ich damit ein Abo an der Backe hatte war mir zunächst echt nicht klar. Als ich 2 Wochen später plötzlich kein Guthaben mehr auf dem Handy hatte obwohl ichs gerade erst ein paar Tage vorher aufgeladen habe, wurde ich skeptisch und hab das nochmal nachgeprüft und ja, die hatten mir bereits 2 x 4,99 € abgebucht. 
Bin dann nochmal auf smstune.de | Dein Free SMS Versand im Internet gegangen. Da hab ich dann unten in der Fusszeile den link Kündigung gefunden. Draufgeklickt dann wurde ich aufgefordert meine Handynummer und das Passwort einzugeben (zum Glück hatte ich die SMS noch nicht gelöscht). Dann habe ich eine TAN auf mein Handy bekommen die dort nochmal eingeben musste. Kündigung vollzogen, seitdem ist zum Glück Ruhe im Karton.
Ansonsten gilt: HÄNDE WEG VON SMSTUNE!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo, mir ist heute das gleich wie alles passiert. Danke, dass jamand mal geschrieben hat, was nach der bösen Mail an smstune passiert ist.

Danke dir, mir bleibt also noch die Hoffnung, dass es keine Folgen haben wird!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> mir ist das Gleiche passiert: Ich hab ein Passwort bekommen und nie eingegeben, wusste aber nicht, ob bereits ein Vertrag entstanden war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> logge dich da ein und gib in die andresszeile nochmal smstune.de/ende dann siehst du eine seite mit dem Knopf Kündigen.
> 
> Ps. bin selber Opfer dieser Abzockerei



eine frage. Wenn da nun steht in grün ' Kündigung' 
und untendrunter steht kein abo vorhanden , ist man dann aus der abo falle draußen ?! 
weil ich selbst habe mich auch verarschen lassen !


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Hallo,
kündige das ABO.

Impressum

smstune.de ist ein Angebot von

White Star Solutions
David Wolter
Trompeter Str. 1
01069 Dresden
Deutschland

Steuernummer: 203/288/02717

Bei Anfragen bitte immer Handynummer angeben!

E-Mail Support: [email protected]

Fax Hotline: 01805 505650 441
(0,14 € / Min. aus dem Festnetz; ggf. abweichende Preise aus Mobilfunknetzen)

Schade,dass schon Geld abgebucht wurde.Auf keinen Fall das Passwort verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

Ja ich hab die SMS bekommen, hab war nicht auf der seite, hab nichts eingegeben, keine handynummer eingegeben... Nur die SMS bekommen mit dem Code(den ich natürlich nicht eingegeben habe).... Soll ich jetzt abwarten ob sich was tut? Weil eigentl. ich hab 0 gemacht nur die SMS BEKOMMEN, mehr nicht?????


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hab 0 gemacht nur die SMS BEKOMMEN, mehr nicht?


Man könnte meinen, da jmd. deinen Handynummer bei smstune.de eingetragen. In dem Fall bekommst natürlich du die SMS, nur kannst du das Abo nicht bestätigen und es kommt auch nicht dazu (vielleicht!)

smstune.de | Dein Free SMS Versand im Internet


> §5 Registrierung
> (1)	Für die Nutzung der Dienstleistungen von smstune.de ist eine  Anmeldung zwingend erforderlich. Der Nutzer gibt seine Handynummer über  die Internetseite ein und erhält eine TAN auf sein Mobiltelefon, die er  über ein 2. Fenster auf der Webseite eingibt. Nach erfolgreicher  Verifizierung der TAN erhält er für 1 Woche einen Premium Zugang mit dem  er kostenlose SMS versenden kann oder sich per SMS an Termine erinnern  lassen. Der Zugang wird nach 1 Woche jeweils um eine weitere Woche  verlängert. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit über den Account des Users, via  Support-Email oder Support-Hotline möglich.
> 
> (2)	Die Kosten für die Registrierung betragen 4,99 Euro (inkl. 19%  Mwst.) pro Woche. Der Betrag wird vom Nutzer über den Mobilfunkbetreiber  abgerechnet.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle smstune.de 111 free sms*

hab jez einfach ne e-mail geschrieben mit meiner handynummer , und geschrieben das ich eine sms von denen bekommen hab mit dem TAN diesen aber nicht eingeben habe auf der Homepage somit KEIN vertrag zustande gekommen ist. und hab noch geschrieben "falls fälschlicher Weise doch ein Vertrag zustanden gekommen ist , ist dieser HIERMIT gekündigt


----------



## mapschke (19 Juni 2011)

ich bin wohl auch ein Opfer. Ich erhielt gestern eine SMS mit Passwort. Doch auf der HP des Anbieters kann ich mich nicht anmelden. Wenn ich mich anmelden will oder mir ein Passwort zusenden will mit meiner Handynummer erhalte ich nur:

Fehlerhafte Handynummer

Ich habe den Anbieter schon 2x angeschrieben aber habe jetzt Angst das ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Wenn man sich nicht anmelden kann sollte man nicht betroffen sein oder ist das eine neue Masche?

Der Kündigungslink geht bei mir leider auch nicht 

Kann mir mein Provider helfen?


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2011)

Hast Du mal bei der Hotline angerufen und nachgefragt, was auf der Rechnung steht? Ob es da ungewöhnliche Posten gibt? Oder hast Du ein Prepaid-Handy und "zu wenig" Guthaben?


----------



## mapschke (20 Juni 2011)

habe einen Vertrag. Rufe bei Base vielleicht doch mal an. Das lässt sich schneller klären denke ich als per Email. Die ist zwar auch schon raus aber ich habe so keine ruhige Minute.

Wie schnell ist denn der smstune Support in der Regel?


----------



## mapschke (20 Juni 2011)

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> auf die von Ihnen genannte Nummer besteht kein ABO.
> Es handelt sich hierbei um die Bestätigung eines Web-Abos via SMS unseres Dienstes smstune.de.
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch gut. Trotzdem im Auge behalten


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2011)

> Bei 3 Fehleingaben einer Rufnummer ohne Bestätigung des Codes wird die Nummer bis auf Weiteres vollständig für unseren Dienst gesperrt und Sie erhalten keine weiteren SMS. Es liegt ja auch absolut nicht in unserem Interesse Freischalt-Codes zu versenden, welche danach nicht eingegeben werden, da für jede versendete SMS unnötige Kosten entstehen, welche wir tragen müssen.


Das bringt mich auf eine Idee, wie man die eigentlich nicht angebotene Präventivsperrung realisieren könnte...


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2011)

Da müsstest Du aber bei vielen Abodiensten 3x ´ne Nummer eingeben ...


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2011)

Klar, aber sonst gehts ja garnicht...


----------



## mapschke (21 Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wann Base sich dazu mal meldet. Habe keine Lust die anzurufen oder gibt es eine kostenlose Hotline für Kunden?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## hallohallo (25 Juli 2011)

bin auch in abo fall reingefallen von smstune
habe aber allerdings nicht den bestätigungscode aktiviert den ich über sms bekommen habe
habe daraufhin direkt den kontaktsmstune da geschrieben und habe nur diese email bekommen

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage!

Es wurde automatisch ein Supportanfrage unter der Nummer [...] erstellt und wird so schnell wie möglich von unserem Team bearbeitet.

was soll das jetzt im klaren heißen?


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2011)

Das heißt, dass die Deine Anfrage, die letztlich vermutlich niemanden interessieren wird, bekommen haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## hallohallo (25 Juli 2011)

was sind das den für welche...
ich habe ja den bestätigungscode noch nicht aktiviert den ich bekommen hatte per sms
heißt das dann auch das ich das abo habe bzw bestätigt habe.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Normalerweise nicht ...
... aber behalte Dein Guthaben/Rechnung im Auge


----------



## hallohallo (25 Juli 2011)

werde  ich machen alles klar
danke für den schnellen support


----------



## kryptor (26 Juli 2011)

Eine Ergänzung zur Antwortmail in Post #63:  In meiner Antwort stand noch:



> Bei Prepaid Handys kommt es manchmal vor, dass der Anbieter den Betrag schon vorher reserviert, so dass er als abgebucht erscheint. Der Betrag wird dann aber zeitnah wieder zurück gebucht. Wie lange das dauert hängt von Ihrem Provider ab, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2011)

wie meinen ???


----------



## kryptor (26 Juli 2011)

Der von mir gepostete Text stammt aus einer aktuellen Antwort von smstune.de. Die Antwort in Post #63 ist in etwa gleich aber mir hat man noch zusätzlich die Sache mit dem Reservieren des Betrags bei Prepaid-Handys geschrieben.

Das erklärt, warum in manchen Fällen (scheinbar) Beträge abgebucht wurden ohne daß auf die erste SMS von denen reagiert wurde.


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2011)

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ...
Das glaube ich erst wenn mir das einer tatsächlich bestätigt. Unsere Erfahrungen hier sagen was anderes.
Nicht daß ich Dir jetzt nicht glaube daß das in der Antwort stand ...
aber wohl vernehme ich die Worte - allein der Glaube fehlt (daß auch so gehandelt wird)


----------



## xJulyx (8 August 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt.
Auf der Seite gopay.de/abo habe ich mir dann eine Tan zuschicken lassen und mich eingeloggt da konnte man das abo deaktivieren. Habe es aber gerade erst ausgetestet. Ob das jetzt wirklich funktioniert hat weiß ich noch nicht aber ich hoffe es.


----------



## kryptor (8 August 2011)

@xJulyx: Ich hoffe, daß es auch funtioniert hat.

P.S.: Bei mir wurde bis jetzt noch nichts abgebucht.


----------



## bella39 (26 August 2011)

Hallo @all.
bin heute morgen auch auf die seite gelandet und habe eine gratis sms versandt.
habe mich dann erneut mit der tan eingeloggt,bin dann auf den button kündigung gelandet.mit der neuen tan onnnte ich das abo dann auch sofort löschen............


----------



## Goran (7 September 2011)

ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass sie kein geld abziehen wegen der einen kostenlosen sms online
das war nicht mal meine nummer und daher will ich echt keine probleme haben
so kann ja jeder geld abgezogen bekommen von nem anderen..blödes system

von dem handy wurde nichts bestätigt also hoff ich mal, dass sie kein geld abziehen :S


----------



## ini (5 Oktober 2011)

Hey mal ne Frage als ihr die kündigung geschrieben habt ,habt ihr da eure Handynummer hingeschrieben? Ich habe iwie Angst iwas falsches zu schreiben.Bitte um schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2011)

Bist irgendwie schon witzig ... 
Freilich muß die Handynummer oder bei Partnerverträgen die Nummern dazu.
Irgendwie müssen die doch das Schreiben zuordnen können.
Wenn nur der Name dort steht erhöht sich die Möglichkeit einer Falschzuordnung.


----------



## Eve (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo.
Ich bin heute Auch auf diese miese Abzocke >reingefallen< und habe auch versucht mich dort einzuloggen, um das Abo zu beenden. So wurde das ja auch >erklärt< hab dann die Einträge hier gesehen und auch sofort eine Mail an den Kontakt geschireben.
Jetzt habe ich die Frage, wie  lange hat es denn gerdauert, bis eine Antwort von dem Typen kam??


----------



## guast (14 Oktober 2011)

Bin auch reingefallen...habe die SMS nicht bestätigt und habe eine Email geschrieben und mit Akte11 gedroht. Bei meinem Prepaidhandy können die eh nix abuchen is nix mehr druf. Habe ich alles richtig gemacht ? HAb ich trotzdem das Abbo abgeschlossenen DRINGENDE HILFE


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2011)

Was noch kommt hängt davon ab was die von Dir wissen (Name/Adresse etc)
Wenn die a) nichts weiter von Dir wissen und Du b) Dir eine neue Prepaidkarte (und neue Nummer) holst hast Du zukünftig ziemlich sicher Ruhe


----------



## guast (15 Oktober 2011)

Nee die wissen nix von mir nur meine handynummer


----------



## agi (17 Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe gleich sms bestätigungen bekommen.
Wie auch das zu stande gekommen ist, es scheint aber sehr leicht zusein!

Ich habe gleich eine Mail mit den Daten und meiner Handynummer abgeschickt.

Es kam sehr schnell eine Antwort das der Sachverhalt geprüft wird, ein Tag später kam folgende Antwort :

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

 auf die von Ihnen genannte Nummer besteht kein ABO.
 Es handelt sich hierbei um die Bestätigung eines Web-Abos via SMS unseres Dienstes smstune.de.

 Wenn ein Nutzer auf unseren Internetseiten eine Handynummer angibt, wird zur Validierung des Handys automatisch eine SMS mit einem Code an diese Nummer versendet.

 Wenn der Nutzer eine falsche Handynummer angibt (in diesem Fall Ihre Nummer), wird daraufhin zur Bestätigung eine SMS an Ihre Nummer gesendet. Da der Nutzer die SMS aber nicht empfangen und den Bestätigungscode nicht eingeben kann, wird kein Abo abgeschlossen.

 Bei 3 Fehleingaben einer Rufnummer ohne Bestätigung des Codes wird die Nummer bis auf Weiteres vollständig für unseren Dienst gesperrt und Sie erhalten keine weiteren SMS. Es liegt ja auch absolut nicht in unserem Interesse Freischalt-Codes zu versenden, welche danach nicht eingegeben werden, da für jede versendete SMS unnötige Kosten entstehen, welche wir tragen müssen.

 Bei Prepaid Handys kommt es manchmal vor, dass der Anbieter den Betrag schon vorher reserviert, so dass er als abgebucht erscheint. Der Betrag wird dann aber zeitnah wieder zurück gebucht. Wie lange das dauert hängt von Ihrem Provider ab, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr smstune.de Team


----------



## Vickyy (29 Oktober 2011)

Jch brauch dringent hilfe. ich war so doof und habe das alles gemacht & jetzt bekomme ich dauernt sms das mein guthaben nicht ausreicht um ein abo zu benutzen, aber ich will das unbedingt beenden. dan habe ich mich versucht dort anzumelden um es zu beenden und jetzt steht da das meine nummer nich gültig ist und sowas.
was soll ich nur tuhn ????????????????????? HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

lg, vicky.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2011)

1. Zumindest rudimentäre Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung anwenden (erhöht die Lesbarkeit eines Posts exorbitant)
2. Mehr Infos geben um was es sich genau handelt. Handy-Abos gibts viele...
3 Die entsprechenden Links in meiner Signatur, speziell diesen hier >>> Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen <<< lesen


----------



## Denif (22 November 2011)

Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen. Würde gerne mit einem Ansprechpartner telefonieren, konnte aber nur eine e-mail Adresse und eine Fax-Nummer auf der Seite finden.

Hat jemand die Nummer der Hotline?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 November 2011)

Klick doch mal die "blaue Schrift" über deinem Posting bei Hippos Beitrag an.


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2011)

Meinst das klappt? Ein ganzes Posting nach oben lesen?


----------



## DerFuchs (7 Dezember 2011)

Total genervt habe ich mal die AGB´s geprüft...
*AGB*

Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen für smstune.de



§5 Registrierung
(1) Für die Nutzung der Dienstleistungen von smstune.de ist eine Anmeldung zwingend erforderlich. Der Nutzer gibt seine Handynummer über die Internetseite ein und erhält eine TAN auf sein Mobiltelefon, die er über ein 2. Fenster auf der Webseite eingibt. Nach erfolgreicher Verifizierung der TAN erhält er für 1 Woche einen Premium Zugang mit dem er kostenlose SMS versenden kann oder sich per SMS an Termine erinnern lassen. Der Zugang wird nach 1 Woche jeweils um eine weitere Woche verlängert. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit über den Account des Users, via Support-Email oder Support-Hotline möglich.

(2)...

....
Stand: 01. März 2009

.......

Einfach ma schlau lesen...

DerFuchs ;D


----------



## KevKev (21 Dezember 2011)

hallo.
ich habe gestern den selben fehler gemacht und mir diese sms schicken lassen.
bevor ich das passwort eingegeben habe, habe ich gesehen, das mann damit ein abo für 4,99€/Monat bucht..
ich habe vor 6 monaten ein Jura studium angefangen & nach dieser aktion mit meinem vater gesprochen der auch rechtsanwalt ist.
der hat mir dann auch erklärt, das diese art von ''betrug'' nicht illegal ist, weil mann vorher ( wenn auch nur mit sehr kleiner schrift) darauf hingewiesen wird das mann beim bestätigen des passwortes ein abo bucht.
rechtlich gesehen ist es okai weil daraufhingewiesen wurde..

wer das Passwort eingibt und sich somit in die falle ''locken lässt'' muss mit den folgen rechnen oder den provider der Hompage kontaktieren.
sollte das nichts helfen, sollte mann sich schnellstmöglich beim rechtsanwalt erkundigen was zu tuhen ist.
den rechtlich gesehen ist die eingabe meiner handynummer und eines passwortes kein Gültiger Vertragsabschluss, da ich weder meine persönlichen daten, noch mein einverständnis dafür gegeben gabe, das ich dieses abo bekommen möchte.

also wer das Passwort hat, NICHT eingeben, aber trotzdem den provider kontaktieren ( mit Passwort und Mobiltelefonnummer. )

ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bischen helfen & hoffe, das niemand weiter in diese falle tritt ..


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2011)

Dann würde ich Dir vorschlagen mal diesen Post und den Link zu dem Urteil zu lesen...
Wenn dem wirklich so wäre wie Du schreibst, würden die Abofallenbetreiber viel häufiger klagen.
Was glaubst Du warum sie es nicht tun?
Übrigens - die Anwendung der rudimentären Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung ist ein Zeichen von Höflichkeit dem Leser gegenüber und einem Jünger der Jurisprudenz durchaus zuzutrauen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-top-of-software-de-softwaresammler-de-tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/page-76#post-341275


----------



## hmmm (22 Dezember 2011)

Leute habe eine frage.Hab auch sohn paar abos geamcht die ziehen mir auchs chon was ab aber ist nur eine karte neben bei also ncihts shclimmes.Eine frage hätte ich ja schon... unzwar was passiert wenn das abo das esamte geld abgezogen hat?Bekommt man dann eine rechnung oda so?Hab große angst darum kann mir jemand helfen und diese frage bantworten bitte?


----------



## BenTigger (22 Dezember 2011)

Wenn deine Prepaid Karte leer ist, können die nichts abbuchen. Wenn du dann 3 Monate wartest, die dann mit Geld wieder auflädst, ist das Geld sofort wieder abgebucht.


----------



## Gast12345678 (13 Januar 2012)

Mir ist heute genau das gleiche passiert! als ich die bestätigungs sms bekommen hatte wollte ich es sofort kündigen was nur auf dem wege eine login ging! ich habe versucht mich anzumelden aber es stand das meine Logindaten fehlerhaft seien und ich konnte mich daraufhin dort nicht einloggen.. trotzdessen wurden mir die 4.99 abgebucht! habe natürlich gleich eine e-mail geschickt aber die werden nur montags bis freitags bearbeitet. was soll so ein mist?


----------



## albaplay (19 Januar 2012)

hi mir ist des glieche passiert ich war in den winterferien 11 12  in kosovo und dachte das ich meine r freundin sms schreibe und machh das übers internet dann bekomm ich ne sms  und seh glatte 5 euro fehln mir und die sollten mir pro woche abgezockt werden ich stöber dann die ganze nacht im net um zu schaun wie ich kündigen jez hab ich auch eine lösung auf www.smstune/ende klickken und dann wenn man nach unten auf die seite geht steht kündigen (anklicken) dann isch die sache geklöart hof konnt helfen.


----------



## pc007 (15 Mai 2012)

Die Abofallen sind eig schon eindeutig und es gibt ja jetzt auch eine Maske die das Gesetzt vorschreibt. Ich persönlich versende sms immer über xxx da habe ich immerhin kein Abo am Arsch^^

Mod-Edit: Url mit irreführender Bewerbung entfernt


----------



## Teleton (15 Mai 2012)

Um die kostenlosen SMS verschicken zu können muss man erstmal merken, dass die auf den ersten Blick dick sichtbare SMS-Versandmethode eine Anzeige für ein kostenpflichtiges Abo (4,99 pro Woche) bei Tune-SMS ist. Der kostenlose Versand versteckt sich unauffällig im Text hinter dem Wörtchen "hier".
Unfair.



> Kostenlos SMS versenden kannst du hier. Alternativ kannst du auf der rechten Seite kostengünstig bei Tuneclub.de SMS im Abo versenden


 
Was haben die denn für ein seltsames Imppressum:


> *Verantwortlich für den kostenpflichtigen SMS-Versand ist:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob Burda bekannt ist das die da drinstehen?
Als Betreiber wird auf Klick ausgeworfen:
Brangelino Enterprises Ltd.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2012)

pc007 schrieb:


> ...es gibt ja jetzt auch eine Maske die das Gesetzt vorschreibt.


Wie soll die aussehen? Kein Gesetz in D schreibt momentan mehr vor als das BGB und die Buttonlösung greift irgendwie erst im Sommer.



Teleton schrieb:


> Tune-SMS ist. Der kostenlose Versand versteckt sich unauffällig im Text hinter dem Wörtchen "hier".


Wo sind wir, welches Projekt, welche Domain?


----------



## Teleton (15 Mai 2012)

smsohneabo.de
Rechts eingebunden erscheint regelmäßig eine Werbung für ein SMS-Abo vom Tuneclub bei der man zunächst denkt es handle sich um die angekündigten kostenlosen SMS. Wird zufällig auch bei Fragsven -den unser junger Freund pc007 in der Signatur trägt- beworben.


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> smsohneabo.de


oder auch


> smsoa.de


Habs eben mal getestet - funktioniert:


> Auf smsohneabo.de kannst du pro Stunde eine free sms versenden. Ohne Abo und ohne Anmeldung.


Die Werbung zu anderen Projekten ist aber schon sehr penetrant und vor allem irre führend!


Teleton schrieb:


> Ob Burda bekannt ist das die da drinstehen? Als Betreiber wird auf Klick ausgeworfen:
> 
> 
> > Brangelino Enterprises Ltd.


Naja, genau genommen schreiben sie ja nur rein, was auch ist - "tuneclub" sei eine Marke der Burda Wireless GmbH. Das aber außer dem Namen "Brangelino Enterprises Ltd." weiter keine Angaben zum Betreiber von smsohneabo.de gemacht werden ist ein klarer Verstoß nach dem TMG. Nur, wen interessierts?


----------

